# Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

					Telekomsprecher Blank rechtfertigt den Schritt, die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bei den Breitbandtarifen der Telekom ab einem gewissen Volumen zu drosseln. Die Telekom sehe keine andere Chance, den Preisverfall und den damit verbundenen Umsatzrückgang zu stoppen. Zudem sei es ungerecht, wenn ein Großteil der Nutzer für das verbrauchte Volumen weniger zahlen müsse. Telekom-Tochter Congstar plant hingegen keine Abschaffung der DSL-Flatrate.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Ach, nichts weiter als dummes Geschwätz von der Telekom! Die sollen endlich das Netz richtig ausbauen und gut ist! 

Ich verbrat so viel Traffic wie *Ich *will und wenn das mit der Telekom nicht mehr möglich ist, dann können die mich mal am Ars**h lecken!


----------



## dymas (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Ja der fiese Preisverfall. Und Wettbewerb ist ja ohnehin was ganz Dummes. Die Telekom hat offensichtlich keine Ahnung, wie Wettbewerb funktioniert. Um die Kunden zu halten bzw. neue zu gewinnen, muss man denen schon was bieten. Entweder günstige Preise oder gute Leistung. Bald hat die Telekom keins von beidem mehr.


----------



## Frontline25 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Wiso glaube ich das nicht die Pc's schuld sind, sondern die Smartphones?
Und so oder so gesehen, bei 3 Pc kommt man halt auf über 100gb im Monat (und für meine Steam liste über 250 gb).
Ich verstehs net was telekomm da meint....
Ich hoffe das unitymedia neutral zu der sache bleibt (da wir die 100.000 leitung haben und es doof wäre, nur den halben monat diesen speed zu haben)
Was ist eigentlich mit den Zockern unter uns? Mitn im game auf einmal I-net gedrosselt !


----------



## DjTomCat (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Ich bin leider Telekom User und wenn ich an mein Steam und Origin denke (zusammen ca. 700GB) bin ich mit meinen Standard Tarif also 75GB im Monat ca. 1 Jahr am Downloaden um die Ordner wieder herzustellen. Neue Games zum Downloaden, darf man sich dann auch nicht mehr Kaufen. 

Wenn es so weit kommt werde ich wechseln das steht schon mal fest.

Die Telekom hat ja wohl ne faule Kartoffel vom Feld geraucht. Oder sie haben einen Regentanz auf geführt und haben erst Stunden gemerkt das es die Sprinkleranlage war, die ihre ganze Kohle weg geschwemmt hat und die Kunden gleich mit.


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Hätte die Telekom nicht gemeint in den USA im Mobilsektor mitmischen zu müssen hätte sie dort kein Geld verbrannt und hätte hier das Geld um die Netze auszubauen... 

Und warum der Blank mit seiner Quersubventionierung wieder ankommen muss - der reinste Vollhorst.

Ich subventioniere auch - und zwar die ganzen schnellen Leitungen (ob viel oder wenig genutzt).
Zahle für 16, kriege aber nur 2MBit.
Kann ich demnächst der Telekom dann auch auf eine bis-zu-Summe überweisen? 
Sie bietet mir nur Bis-Zu-Internet an - biete ich ihr auch nur ne Bis-Zu-Zahlung an...

Was für ein Verein.


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Lieschen Müller wird also ungerecht behandelt!?

Ich subventioniere kranke Menschen (und faule) durch Krankenkassenbeiträge.
Ich subventioniere alle Menschen, die ARD, ZDF und das andere öffentlich-rechtliche Zeug sehen durch GEZ-beiträge.
Ich subventioniere die monatliche Bezahlung der Politiker durch Steuern.

Weiß der Teufel, was ich (und Mio. andere Menschen) noch alles subventionieren..ob ich wohl jetzt alle Beiträge senken kann weil ich mich ungerecht behandelt fühle?

@der_yappie
ruf doch mal dort an, mir geht's hier fast genauso.


----------



## PunkPuster (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Jetzt ma ehrlich wer braucht schon 75GB oder mehr im Monat?
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich monatlich mein Steam komplett neu runterlade und selbst wenn, dann sollte man sich fragen ob man wirklich alle 50 Games auf einmal spielen will...
Das Limit erreichen wohl eher nur diejenigen, die ständig Full-HD bis 4k Filme ankuckn. Und das mit 16Mbit ist auch nicht gerade ein Vergnügen.
Außerdem gibts ja auch noch DVDs, somit muss man nicht zwangsläufig jedes neue Spiel runterladen.


----------



## DjTomCat (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



PunkPuster schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts ja auch noch DVDs, somit muss man nicht zwangsläufig jedes neue Spiel runterladen.


 
Ich habe mir fast alle spiele bis auf wenige ausnahmen direkt über Steam oder Origin gekauft und besitze deswegen keine DVDs, weil mir das DVD gewechsel schon früher auf den Sa*k ging.

Nur im falle wenn meine Platte platt geht stehe ich dumm da!!!


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



PunkPuster schrieb:


> Jetzt ma ehrlich wer braucht schon 75GB oder mehr im Monat?
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich monatlich mein Steam komplett neu runterlade und selbst wenn, dann sollte man sich fragen ob man wirklich alle 50 Games auf einmal spielen will...
> Das Limit erreichen wohl eher nur diejenigen, die ständig Full-HD bis 4k Filme ankuckn. Und das mit 16Mbit ist auch nicht gerade ein Vergnügen.
> Außerdem gibts ja auch noch DVDs, somit muss man nicht zwangsläufig jedes neue Spiel runterladen.



Kann ich so nicht Unterschreiben. Mit meiner 2 MBit komme ich auf ca.73 GB im Monat und logischerweiser meide ich große Downloads und kauf mir gleich ne Bluray, da die früher mit der Post kommt als durch meine Leitung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Sollen die das Geld doch sinnvoll verwenden. Brauchen die Hupfdohlen vom Fernsehballett aber Millionen an Werbegelder?  Die haben wohl jetzt erst geblickt wo die Reise mit den Datenvolumen hingehen, und jetzt muss der Riegel davor damit die Fetten noch fetter werden


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



dymas schrieb:


> Entweder günstige Preise oder gute Leistung. Bald hat die Telekom keins von beidem mehr.


 Leistung mag sie gehabt haben, günstige Preise aber nie!



> Zudem sei es ungerecht, wenn ein Großteil der Nutzer für das verbrauchte Volumen weniger zahlen müsse.


Den Satz aus der Titelunterschrift versteh ich nicht. Was ist daran ungerecht, wenn man weniger zahlen muß?


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



PunkPuster schrieb:


> Jetzt ma ehrlich wer braucht schon 75GB oder mehr im Monat?
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich monatlich mein Steam komplett neu runterlade und selbst wenn, dann sollte man sich fragen ob man wirklich alle 50 Games auf einmal spielen will...
> Das Limit erreichen wohl eher nur diejenigen, die ständig Full-HD bis 4k Filme ankuckn. Und das mit 16Mbit ist auch nicht gerade ein Vergnügen.
> Außerdem gibts ja auch noch DVDs, somit muss man nicht zwangsläufig jedes neue Spiel runterladen.


 
75GB schafft man locker. Ich bin jetzt schon bei über 300GB diesen Monat und andere User kriegen auch das Terabyte locker voll


----------



## shinobi2611 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ich habe mir fast alle spiele bis auf wenige ausnahmen direkt über Steam oder Origin gekauft und besitze deswegen keine DVDs, weil mir das DVD gewechsel schon früher auf den Sa*k ging.
> 
> Nur im falle wenn meine Platte platt geht stehe ich dumm da!!!


 
Ich hab gern ne schöne Sammlung an Spielen im Regal stehen, weil sollten Steam und Co. mal nicht mehr existent sein (was ich nicht glaube) dann bringen einem die Online Käufe nichts mehr da diese dann futsch wären.

Für etwaige Fragen. Meine Sammlung besteht zu 99% an Konsolen Spielen ich könnte dort zwar auch meine Games Online kaufen und Downloaden aber da hab ich ja nix zum auspacken 

Die einzigsten Games für PC sind Crysis 1 - 3 CoD MW 1+2 Torchlight 2 und noch n paar alte von meinen früheren PC Zeiten


----------



## enozone (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Die Kernaussage des Interviews ist doch hauptsächlich... : "Blank hat versucht, *die Schritte der Telekom zu rechtfertigen* und ist der Auffassung..."

desweiteren wäre dann noch zu erwähnen... : "...,dass in ein paar Tagen eine sachliche Berichterstattung der Aufregung in den Medien und der Politik weichen wird." was soviel heisst das Sie es machen werden...egal um welchen Preis solange niemand einschreiten wird... 
und Sie sich der Publicity im vollen Bewusstsein waren/sind...

"Lieschen Müller subventioniere somit beim aktuellen Modell die Nutzer,.." was für mich im Umkehrschluss doch bedeuten würde das es für den "Normalo" günstiger werden müsste...wird es das? 
Quersubventionierung hin oder her...solange das Kostenmodell aufgeht...warum nicht?  zumindest solange ein jeder seine gezahlte Leistung bekommt...



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich verbrat so viel Traffic wie *Ich  *will und wenn das mit der Telekom nicht mehr möglich ist, dann  können die mich mal am Ars**h lecken!



*Sign



Eckism schrieb:


> ...
> Ich subventioniere kranke Menschen (und faule) durch Krankenkassenbeiträge.
> Ich subventioniere alle Menschen, die ARD, ZDF und das andere öffentlich-rechtliche Zeug sehen durch GEZ-beiträge.
> Ich subventioniere die monatliche Bezahlung der Politiker durch Steuern.
> ...



Und das is lediglich die Spitze des Eisberges welches (mehr oder weniger) ein jeder Subventioniert...  
ich denke da an ganze Staaten oder marode Banken...usw...



PunkPuster schrieb:


> Jetzt ma ehrlich wer braucht schon 75GB oder mehr im Monat?
> Ist  ja nicht so, dass ich monatlich mein Steam komplett neu runterlade und  selbst wenn, dann sollte man sich fragen ob man wirklich alle 50 Games  auf einmal spielen will...



nur weil DU dich nicht davon betroffen siehst...heisst du es also willkommen?  
würde zu gerne sehen wie Du fluchend vorm Browser sitzt mit deinen 384kbit...solltest du es mal überschritten haben... 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Und warum der Blank mit seiner Quersubventionierung wieder ankommen muss - der reinste Vollhorst.


 
sei Ihm doch gnädig...er is doch nur ein Presse Fuzzi der Tkom...  

so long...
gReetz eNo


----------



## enozone (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

achja was ich noch vergaß...

der letzte Satz stimmt mich doch etwas... "Wie zuletzt bekannt wurde, bleiben die echten Flatrates bei der  Telekom-Tochter Congstar bestehen. Über Twitter vermeldete Congstar:  "Bei uns ist eine Drosselung der DSL-Aufträge nicht geplant. Es handelt  sich um echte Flatrates"...
da meines Wissens eine 100 prozentige Tochtergesellschaft der Tkom...
aber von der Tkom hieß es ja auch zuerst...so etwas sei nich geplant...daher schenke ich dem nur wenig Glauben...


----------



## Effie (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



enozone schrieb:


> ...
> 
> "...
> da meines Wissens eine 100 prozentige Tochtergesellschaft der Tkom...
> aber von der Tkom hieß es ja auch zuerst...so etwas sei nich geplant...daher schenke ich dem nur wenig Glauben...



Soweit ich weiß verkehren die auch mit Vodafone - die Internetflats laufen aber bestimmt über die Telekom.

Ich hätte lieber weniger Bandbreite und unbegrenztes Volumen anstatt 200MB/s im download und 400GiB Volumen - außerdem bekommt man hier bisher nur bis zu 32.000MB/s das würde heißen, dass ich das Volumen nachkaufen müsste wenn meine 200GiB verbraucht sind.
Beim Handy geht das ja noch, da reichen mir die 2GiB (Complete Mobil L + LTE) im Monat.


----------



## enozone (27. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Effie schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß verkehren die auch mit Vodafone - die Internetflats laufen aber bestimmt über die Telekom.
> 
> Ich hätte lieber weniger Bandbreite und unbegrenztes Volumen anstatt 200MB/s im download und 400GiB Volumen - außerdem bekommt man hier bisher nur bis zu 32.000MB/s das würde heißen, dass ich das Volumen nachkaufen müsste wenn meine 200GiB verbraucht sind.
> Beim Handy geht das ja noch, da reichen mir die 2GiB (Complete Mobil L + LTE) im Monat.



Kooperation ist die eine Sache...aber es ist und bleibt eine Tochtergesellschaft...die sich dem Mutterkonzern beugt/oder beugen muss...da soweit ich mich erinnere geschaffen wurde um das untere Preissegment abzudecken...

Edit: nochmal schnell auf Wikipedia nachgeschlagen..."... richtet sich Congstar an einen jungen, flexiblen, preissensiblen und  den Hauptmarken der Telekom reserviert gegenüberstehenden Personenkreis."


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Hier nochmal das Interview zum Anhören.
dradio.de - Audio on Demand v_as3_1_0_11


----------



## enozone (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

danke für den Audio Stream... ab 2016 werd ich wohl öfter überlegen müssen ob ich mir sowas anhöre/ansehe...


----------



## Chinaquads (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Die 75 GB beziehen sich doch auf langsame Anschlüsse ( bis 16 Mbit ).

Bei der Telekom war es immer so, das die VDSL Anschlüsse 50 Mbit ab 100 GB gedrosselt werden, was aber noch nie der Fall gewesen ist.

VOIP Anschlüsse mit Entertain sind von der Drosselung komplett ausgenommen.

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, das sich jetzt alle über die 75 GB Drossel aufregen, obwohle es schon seit Jahren die 100 GB Drossel gibt.


----------



## FraSiWa (28. April 2013)

Die Telekom gehört für sowas doch geteert und gefedert.


----------



## Venom89 (28. April 2013)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die 75 GB beziehen sich doch auf langsame Anschlüsse ( bis 16 Mbit ).
> 
> Bei der Telekom war es immer so, das die VDSL Anschlüsse 50 Mbit ab 100 GB gedrosselt werden, was aber noch nie der Fall gewesen ist.
> 
> ...



Der Punkt ist aber, dass sie jetzt Wirklich Drosseln werden.

Natürlich gibt es schon lange so etwas im Vertrag, aber ob das jetzt 100 GB waren weis ich nicht. Und sie haben es definitiv noch nie getan.

Komplett ausgenommen sind die Anschlüsse auch nicht. Nur das Volumen von Entertain wird nicht mit einbezogen! Und genau das ist einer der Punkte der ihnen das Genick brechen wird!


----------



## Freakless08 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Die Telekom spricht von Netzneutralität und Drosselt die Internetverbindung bei allen Diensten (YouTube, Downloads etc.) außer das eingene Entertain wird davon ausgenommen.
Das ist genau das GEGENTEIL von Netzneutralität.

Die Telekom lügt sich hier einen scheiß zusammen und belügt die Kunden und hier im Forum raffen es noch nichtmal die meisten.... und das in einem IT Forum. So langsam glaube ich auch hier sollten lieber einige Leute mal ihren Kopf benutzen und weniger Zocken.



			
				PCGH News schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichzeitig müsse aber in den weiteren Ausbau der Netze investiert  werden, da der Internetverkehr in den nächsten Jahren stetig zunehmen  werde. Blank verteidigte die Position der Telekom und stellt fest, dass  kein anderer Provider so viel in die Netze investiere wie die Telekom.


Auch das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Ausgerechnet durch das von der Telekom geplante Vectoring wird genau das verzögert.
Statt einem Netzeausbau mit Glasfaser wird durch verkrüppelte Technik noch mehr Daten durch das uralte Kupferkabel Netz gejagt ohne weiter die Netze Ausbauen zu müssen. Leiden tun bei diesem Vectoring die Drittanbieter bei denen die Telekom dafür nochmal extra absahnt.

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Fiber-to-the-Neverland-1847272.html


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Bandbreite durch noch aufwendigere Signalverarbeitung auf den alten  Kupferleitungen – so stellt sich die Telekom die Zukunft der  Breitbandversorgung im Festnetz vor. Unterstützung erhält sie jetzt von  der Bundesnetzagentur. Die schiebt mit einer Sonderregelung zum  Vectoring die Einführung von Glasfaseranschlüssen auf Sankt Nimmerlein  hinaus.


----------



## enozone (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die 75 GB beziehen sich doch auf langsame Anschlüsse ( bis 16 Mbit ).
> 
> Bei der Telekom war es immer so, das die VDSL Anschlüsse 50 Mbit ab 100 GB gedrosselt werden, was aber noch nie der Fall gewesen ist.
> 
> ...



Wie ein Vor-Poster schon erwähnt...jetzt wird es ernst...da es jetzt spezifiziert und ausdrücklich in die AGB aufgenommen wurde...und von der Tkom publiziert denn wenns nichts neues wäre bräuchte es keine Pressemitteilung... 
ist ja auch nicht so das gewisse Firmen einen zum Wechsel bewegen wollten wenn man nach deren Meinung "zuviel" Traffic verursacht hat... 

Knackpunkt ist doch...
1. das nich jeder eine Mindestbandbreite zur Verfügung hat oder darf ich mit meinen mickrigen 2mbit dann nicht mehr als 50 GB Traffic erzeugen? da ja nur eine Staffelung nach oben hin erfolgt... 
2. ist die Drosselung auf so eine unerträgliche "Pre-Ära Internet" Geschwindigkeit... 
dann surf ich ja mitm Smartphone schneller...große Klasse...


----------



## banned4life (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich verbrat so viel Traffic wie *Ich *will und wenn das mit der Telekom nicht mehr möglich ist, dann können die mich mal am Ars**h lecken!


 
kannst du doch. Dann zahl aber auch dafür.

Ich persönlich finde die Drosselung ab 75 GByte auch zu hart. Sollte verdoppelt werden. Die restlichen Werte können so bleiben. Die sind ja vollkommen in Ordnung.
Wer meint, dass er TByte-weise Daten saugen muss, soll sich einen Business Anschluß mieten und hat dann auch noch mehr Annehmlichkeiten.


----------



## enozone (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



banned4life schrieb:


> kannst du doch. Dann zahl aber auch dafür.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die Drosselung ab 75 GByte auch zu hart. Sollte verdoppelt werden. Die restlichen Werte können so bleiben. Die sind ja vollkommen in Ordnung.
> Wer meint, dass er TByte-weise Daten saugen muss, soll sich einen Business Anschluß mieten und hat dann auch noch mehr Annehmlichkeiten.



ich Stimme in nur einem Punkt mit dir überein...75 GB sind definitiv zu wenig...mal ganz aussen vorgelassen das dieses Vorhaben ünnötig ist.

Deiner Meinung nach...so interpretiere ich das...soll ich der Tkom noch mehr Kohle hinterher werfen dafür das ich technisch limitiert auf 2mbit hocke und all diejenigen die sich 50mbit und mehr buchen können mit mehr Freivolumen belohnt werden ? 
komische Ansichten hast du... 

Als allererstes wäre eine Mindestversorgung aller Haushalte zu gewährleisten! Leider hat dies die Politik (insbesondere die FDP - Dank an dieser Stelle ) ja verpeilt...und versucht sich nun wahlwirksam wiederum damit zu profilieren!


----------



## Seeefe (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Den Song dazu, von der Netzpolitik.org finde ich super 

Das ist keine Drosselung, dass ist Digitale Querschnittslähmung!!


----------



## Freakless08 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



banned4life schrieb:


> kannst du doch. Dann zahl aber auch dafür.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die Drosselung ab 75 GByte auch zu hart.


 Dann zahl doch extra wenn du 75GB zu hart findest oder hol dir einen Business Anschluss.

---

Das Internet ist eben nicht unbegrenzt und irgendwann sind die Vorräte erschöpft und das Internet muss teuer aus dem Ausland importiert werden.
Telekom: Deutschlands Internetvorräte sind ohne Drosselung bis 2016 erschöpft

Außerdem soll jemand die Kosten für die von der Politik eingeführte Vorratsdatenspeicherung / Speicherung der anfallenden Daten auch übernehmen.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist aber, dass sie jetzt Wirklich Drosseln werden.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es schon lange so etwas im Vertrag, aber ob das jetzt 100 GB waren weis ich nicht. Und sie haben es definitiv noch nie getan.
> 
> Komplett ausgenommen sind die Anschlüsse auch nicht. Nur das Volumen von Entertain wird nicht mit einbezogen! Und genau das ist einer der Punkte der ihnen das Genick brechen wird!



Bei bestehenden Verträgen mit Entertain wird es KEINE Drossel geben ! Deswegen hab ich noch schnell gewechselt, als die Drosselung ins Gespräch kam  Bitte vorher informieren, Entertain Pakete sind ECHTE Flatrates


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bei bestehenden Verträgen mit Entertain wird  es KEINE Drossel geben ! Deswegen hab ich noch schnell gewechselt, als  die Drosselung ins Gespräch kam  Bitte vorher informieren,  Entertain Pakete sind ECHTE Flatrates


 Super, voller Erfolg für die Telekom. 
Du  hast jetzt einen (teureren) Vertrag, welchen du eigentlich gar nicht willst/brauchst, nur  um einer Beschneidung deines Volumens zu entgehen. Gleichzeitig bist du  jetzt Entertain Kunde und die Gefahr, dass du einen anderen Internet-TV  Dienst (der Konkurrenz) nutzen wirst geht damit gegen 0. 
Glückwunsch.





Freakless08 schrieb:


> Dann zahl doch extra wenn du 75GB zu hart findest oder hol dir einen Business Anschluss.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du verstehst, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist. Andernfalls ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## banned4life (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Die Telekom hat ja den Zeitplan, dass sie 2016 POTS und ISDn abschalten wollen.Deswegen greift die Klausel erst 2016. Komischer Zufall oder?
Das heisst ab diesem Datum gibts nur noch VoIP. Deswegen wollen sie, dass man kein Datenmessi wird. Ich hatte im letzten Monat eine Windows Neuinstallation. Hab dann die Spiele neuinstalliert. (WoW, Diablo und 6 Spiele aus meinem Steam Acc). Ich bin bei 240 GByte gelandet. Also immer über VDSL 25 Limit (ohne Entertain). Bin zudem noch Serienjunkie  

Die beste lösung wäre für die Telekom gewesen, die wirklich Heavy User einfach rauszuschmeißen. (ab 0,5 TByte)


----------



## Freakless08 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du verstehst, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist. Andernfalls ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen.


 Ich glaube nicht das du bemerkt hast dass ich es gewust habe. Wie kann man dir jetzt helfen?


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Das Verhalten erinnert an Krankenkassen die die teuren Kunden auch rauswerfen und nur noch die Elite behält. Also die, die gut zahlt und wenig Ärger macht.


----------



## enozone (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bei bestehenden Verträgen mit Entertain wird es KEINE Drossel geben ! Deswegen hab ich noch schnell gewechselt, als die Drosselung ins Gespräch kam  Bitte vorher informieren, Entertain Pakete sind ECHTE Flatrates




ich bin der Meinung das du dich nochmal eingehender Informieren solltest... 
achso genau...ein jeder der ein anderes Video on Demand nutzt sollte deshalb zu Tkom Entertain wechseln... 
natürlich habe ich gelesen das andere Anbieter sich diesen "Service" erkaufen können...würde aber auch nur dann gerechtfertigt sein wenn das dadurch gewonnene Geld in den Ausbau reinvestiert wird und nicht an irgendwelche Aktionäre... 
trotz allem finde ich deine Sichtweise als etwas "beschränkt"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ich habe mir fast alle spiele bis auf wenige ausnahmen direkt über Steam oder Origin gekauft und besitze deswegen keine DVDs, weil mir das DVD gewechsel schon früher auf den Sa*k ging.
> 
> Nur im falle wenn meine Platte platt geht stehe ich dumm da!!!



Stimmt schon. Aber um das nochmal zusammenzufassen: Valve hat dir Spiele zum Vollpreis verkauft, ohne dir einen Backup-Datenträger zur Verfügung zu stellen und ohne Vertriebspartner zu bezahlen und jetzt verlangst du, dass dir die Telekom an Stelle von Valve diese Services ersetzt, obwohl du der Telekom dafür gar nichts bezahlt hast?
Ähnliches gilt für z.B. Youtube: Deren Geschäftsmodell hat in weiten Teilen das Unterhaltungsfernsehen ersetzt. Aber anstatt die Kabelgebühren jetzt an den neuen Contentüberträger abzuführen, beziehen die Verbraucher ihre Inhalte über ein System, dass eigentlich für Webseiten konzipiert war.

(Was nicht heißt, dass ich das Telekommodell gut heiße. Es werden die Falschen zur Kasse gebeten und die vermeintlich Schützenswerten werden nicht gefördert. Aber damit, dass das Nutzungsvolumen einiger Leute unangemessen explodiert ist, hat die Telekom dann doch recht.)




enozone schrieb:


> der letzte Satz stimmt mich doch etwas... "Wie zuletzt bekannt wurde, bleiben die echten Flatrates bei der  Telekom-Tochter Congstar bestehen. Über Twitter vermeldete Congstar:  "Bei uns ist eine Drosselung der DSL-Aufträge nicht geplant. Es handelt  sich um echte Flatrates"...
> da meines Wissens eine 100 prozentige Tochtergesellschaft der Tkom...
> aber von der Tkom hieß es ja auch zuerst...so etwas sei nich geplant...daher schenke ich dem nur wenig Glauben...



Man beachte die Formulierung: "Es handelt sich ...". Er spricht in der Gegenwart, also von bestehenden Aufträgen. Für die plant auch die Telekom keine Drosselung - sondern nur für Neuaufträge, zu denen sich Congstar gar nicht äußert.

Bei Telekommunikationsanbietern IMMER zwischen den Zeilen und im Kleingedruckten lesen. Dass, was im Text selbst steht, ist eh nur Deko.




Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist aber, dass sie jetzt Wirklich Drosseln werden.



Nicht "jetzt", sondern "ggf. ab 2016".



> Natürlich gibt es schon lange so etwas im Vertrag, aber ob das jetzt 100 GB waren weis ich nicht. Und sie haben es definitiv noch nie getan.



Iirc sind es ab 100 GB für die 50er und ab 200 GB für die 100er Leitung. Weiß nicht mehr, ob die 25er auch eine Sperre hatte.
Die gedrosselte Geschwindigkeit liegt dann übrigens iirc bei 3 bzw. 6 GBit/s - nur so als Hinweis, für diejenigen, die Angst haben, ihr Analog-Modem wieder auspacken zu müssen...



> Komplett ausgenommen sind die Anschlüsse auch nicht. Nur das Volumen von Entertain wird nicht mit einbezogen! Und genau das ist einer der Punkte der ihnen das Genick brechen wird!


 
Abwarten. Afaik rechnet z.B. Kabel Deutschland das Fernsehprogramm auch komplett raus. Rechtlich fragwürdig ist das in beiden Fällen, aber wenn ein Grundsatzurteil fällig wird, kann sich das über sehr, sehr viele Jahre hinziehen.


----------



## enozone (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> Man beachte die Formulierung: "Es handelt sich ...". Er spricht in der Gegenwart, also von bestehenden Aufträgen. Für die plant auch die Telekom keine Drosselung - sondern nur für Neuaufträge, zu denen sich Congstar gar nicht äußert.
> 
> Bei Telekommunikationsanbietern IMMER zwischen den Zeilen und im Kleingedruckten lesen. Dass, was im Text selbst steht, ist eh nur Deko.



dessen bin ich mir bewusst...  
ich denke das ich dich nicht über all die anderen zu diesem Thema fassenden News hinweisen muss...
Telekom: Droht DSL-Drosselung für Bestandskunden durch die Hintertür?
wobei ich dies noch als reine Spekulation abtue...

und über kurz oder lang werden auch Bestandskunden gezwungen sein die neuen AGB´s zu akzeptieren oder eben die Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen...


----------



## zicco93 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Über den Umsatzrückgang müssen die sich ja echt nicht wundern, wir waren 6 Jahre bei der Telekom, versprochene Leitung: knapp 14k und 2,5k kamen dann an.
Auf Nachfrage wurden wir immer wieder vertröstet dass der Netzausbau bald stattfinden wird, es hat sich aber in 6 Jahren null getan, es wurde nur immer wieder erwähnt dass der Rauschabstand vom Verteiler zum Haus zu hoch wäre für eine 16k Leitung.

Dann schließlich zu Kabeldeutschland gewechselt, wo wir anfangs Performanceprobleme beim Download zu den Stoßzeiten hatten (wenn ich und 2 Kumpels gleichzeitig mit Fullspeed gezogen haben ist die DL-Rate in unserer Gemeinde eingebrochen ) was KDG aber gut in den Griff bekommen hat, habe zu keiner Tageszeit weniger als 30k anliegen. Nachts sogar gute 38k. Dazu haben wir ne FritzBox! Cable und zahlen noch 5€ weniger im
Monat.


Für meinen Teil: Nie wieder Telekom .


----------



## Supeq (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Besser Drosselung als Preiserhöhung, so seh ich das. 
Klar werden die 3% "Heavyuser" rumheulen, aber für die große Mehrheit der Kunden reichen die Volumen doch aus (zumal IP-TV nicht in das Kontingent reinspielt).
Kann halt nicht jeder für 35€ im Monat einen dicken Server betreiben oder was auch immer diese Poweruser machen!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Supeq schrieb:


> Besser Drosselung als Preiserhöhung, so seh ich das.
> Klar werden die 3% "Heavyuser" rumheulen, aber für die große Mehrheit der Kunden reichen die Volumen doch aus (zumal IP-TV nicht in das Kontingent reinspielt).
> Kann halt nicht jeder für 35€ im Monat einen dicken Server betreiben oder was auch immer diese Poweruser machen!


 
Richtig, ne Preiserhöhung wäre auch nicht schön.
Aber ich glaube nicht, das das gekoppelte Datenvolume 2016 für die große Mehrheit noch ausreichen wird.
Zumal:
mit 16MBit 75GB
mit 50MBit 200GB
mit 100MBit 300GB
und mit 200MBit 400GB
Warum sollte man mehr herunterladen, nur weil man schneller herunterladen kann? Kopplung ist schwachsinnig. Klar, man kann in gleicher Zeit mehr runterladen, muß es aber nicht.
Wenn das alles Tarif für Ottonormalnutzer sein solle, dann soll man Ottonormalnutzern auch das gleiche Datenvolumen zugestehen, zB alle 400GB.
Was drüber liegt ist Heavyuser.
Warum bin ich mit 100GB heruntergeladenen Daten bei ne 16MBit Leitung Heavyuser und bei 50MBit nicht?
Was mach ich, wenn technisch nur 16MBit möglich sind, ich aber wegen des Datenvolumens gerne die 50MBit nehmen würde?

Abgesehen davon sind wir alle in den Augen Heavyuser, wenn ich mal von Telekom nimmt begrenztes Datenvolumen in Internettarife auf: Drosselung auf 384 Kbit/s zitieren darf


> Im Schnitt verbrauchen Nutzer zwischen 15 und 20 GByte


 
Na, da können wir aber froh sein, das das Datenvolumen bei 16MBit nicht nur auf 20GB begrenzt wurde, oder?


----------



## Supeq (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

VDSL 50/100/200 kostet ja auch mehr als eine 16er Leitung, von daher ist es schon verständlich das man dort mehr Inklusiv-Volumen bekommt. 

Wie auch immer, von den ganzen "Powerusern" habe ich noch kein vernünftiges Argument gehört, was man denn da alles groß runterladen kann. Klar jeden Monat alle Steam-Spiele laden, den ganzen Tag 1080p Streams schauen, jede noch so unsinnige Linux-Distri ausprobieren etc. pp. kommt dann immer wieder. Aber sowas macht nun wirklich eine Minderheit...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Da muss man nicht "den ganzen Tag" schauen. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie groß ein Youtubestream ist, aber iirc braucht man wenigstens 6 Mbit, um flüssig zu schauen. Bei der Geschwindigkeit reichen 75 GB nicht mal für eine Stunde am Tag. Und das ist wohlgemerkt ohne irgendetwas anderes online zu machen. Ein bei Steam gekauftes Spiel (oder auch nur die Updates eines Steam-Spiels auf Datenträger...) zwacken schnell noch einmal 15-20 GB ab. Also >25%.
Teile die 75 GB noch auf 2-3 Nutzer im Haushalt und es bleibt pro Person wirklich wenig.


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Supeq schrieb:


> VDSL 50/100/200 kostet ja auch mehr als eine 16er Leitung, von daher ist es schon verständlich das man dort mehr Inklusiv-Volumen bekommt.
> 
> Wie auch immer, von den ganzen "Powerusern" habe ich noch kein vernünftiges Argument gehört, was man denn da alles groß runterladen kann. Klar jeden Monat alle Steam-Spiele laden, den ganzen Tag 1080p Streams schauen, jede noch so unsinnige Linux-Distri ausprobieren etc. pp. kommt dann immer wieder. Aber sowas macht nun wirklich eine Minderheit...


 
Wir sind 5 Personen im Haushalt, da sind 75GB nichts.... reicht vielleicht fürn Wochenende...


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Ich habe heute geguckt und laut Anzeige bei der Fritz Box hatte ich diesen Monat -- der ja heute zu Ende geht -- ein Datenvolumen von 760GB. 
Und spart euch die Kommentare von wegen *********. 
Völlig normaler Haushalt mit 2 Kindern die den ganzen Tag im Netz verbringen.


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe heute geguckt und laut Anzeige bei der Fritz Box hatte ich diesen Monat -- der ja heute zu Ende geht -- ein Datenvolumen von 760GB.
> Und spart euch die Kommentare von wegen *********.
> Völlig normaler Haushalt mit 2 Kindern die den ganzen Tag im Netz verbringen.


 
Also mein letzter Monat lag bei 152GB, dieser hat 93GB.

Wir sind 5 Personen, wobei nur ich online Spiele und den größten teil des tages online surfe, die anderen benutzten das Internet nur zum shoppen oder was auch immer. 

Diesen Monat habe ich nichts runtergeladen oder hab was gepatched oder irgendwelche HD-Streams angeschaut. Ich höre nur fast den ganzen Tag Internetradio während des spielens usw. Und selbst mit, ich sag mal, minimalster online Aktivität, im Vergleich zu anderen monaten von mir, wäre meine Leitung gedrosselt worden.  

Ich würde ja verstehen, wenn die Leitung auf die hälfte gedrosselt würde, oder auf ein Drittel. Obwohl, ich bin total gegen eine Drosselung.


----------



## DjTomCat (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Vor allem wird immer mehr übers Internet gemacht. ich denke mal das Datenvolumen in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren wird bestimmt noch steigen und dann ne Drosselung ein bauen ist echt ein Witz!


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Warte mal ab wenn du die Games nur noch in der Cloud hast und nicht mehr auf deinen heimischen Rechner.
Die Datenmengen steigen immer weiter. Auch weil du früher oder später 4k Filme auf deinen Fernseher streamen willst.


----------



## enozone (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Supeq schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, von den ganzen "Powerusern" habe ich noch kein vernünftiges Argument gehört, was man denn da alles groß runterladen kann. Klar jeden Monat alle Steam-Spiele laden, den ganzen Tag 1080p Streams schauen, jede noch so unsinnige Linux-Distri ausprobieren etc. pp. kommt dann immer wieder. Aber sowas macht nun wirklich eine Minderheit...



natürlich muss keiner jeden Monat seine komplette Bibliothek in Steam herunterladen... 
aber es fängt dann doch schon damit an das man am besten für alle Games das automatische Patchen deaktiviert... 
selbiges gilt für Programme oder Windows und dessen Updates... und geht weiter mitm Smartphone...  
die Liste lässt sich noch beliebig fortsetzen...  

ich höre mich schon sagen...: "Schatz tut mir Leid aber wir können uns heut Abend kein Film anschauen weil...." 

und wenn man sich dann nen Spiel kauft und dem Kumpel absagen muss das man nicht zusammen zocken kann weil man es nicht saugen weil man übers Limit kommt....? 

zumal man (mehr oder weniger) jede Woche sein Traffic überwachen muss... und dann auch schon Tage vor dem erreichen des Limits gedanken machen muss um bloß nicht auf 384kbits gedrosselt zu werden...  suuuper 

schöne neue Welt...!!! 

so long
gReetz eNo


----------



## Dennisth (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Supeq schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, von den ganzen "Powerusern" habe ich noch kein vernünftiges Argument gehört, was man denn da alles groß runterladen kann. Klar jeden Monat alle Steam-Spiele laden, den ganzen Tag 1080p Streams schauen, jede noch so unsinnige Linux-Distri ausprobieren etc. pp. kommt dann immer wieder. Aber sowas macht nun wirklich eine Minderheit...



Also hier mal ein Paar "Argumente":
- Steam und co. -> Warum Festplattenplatz verschwenden, wenn man doch ne dicke Leitung hat? Ich habe leider kein Geld für ne TB-SSD um ALLE meine Steam-Spiele zu laden. Edit: Magnetfestplatte mit 2 TB? Ja tolle Idee. Die ist mir hops gegangen. DANKE "schwebende Sektoren".. 
- Ich schaue lieber Youtube als irgendwelche fake-reallity shows bei den privaten oder irgendwelche Shows im öffentlich Rechtlichen. Dann lieber bei Youtube lustige Videos ansehen oder e-sport oder allg. eine andere VOD-Seite. Da kann ich selber entscheiden, wann ich was sehen kann.
- Mods für ältere Spiele (Desert Combat für BF1942 ca. 2,5 GB). 
- Internetradio mit hoher Bitrate verbraucht auch gut. 
- Surfen auf Websiten. Schon mal gemerkt, dass die Websiten immer größer werden? Die Summe machts. 

Wenn es doch alles so schlimm ist, WARUM sind dann Drosselcoms eigene Internetdienste von der Drossel nicht betroffen? Sind die Bits und Bytes da leicher als andere?


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Ich hab in letzter Zeit öfter YouTube Videos hochgeladen und mit h264 codec-komprimiert, und da kam ich auf etwa 700-800 MB / 15 Minuten bei 30FPS.

75 GBit Grenze ist wirklich absolut lachhaft. Und wenn sie schon drosseln, dann doch bitte auf eine angemessene Geschwindigkeit und nicht auf 378kbits oder wieviel auch immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Also hier mal ein Paar "Argumente":
> - Steam und co. -> Warum Festplattenplatz verschwenden, wenn man doch ne dicke Leitung hat? Ich habe leider kein Geld für ne TB-SSD um ALLE meine Steam-Spiele zu laden. Edit: Magnetfestplatte mit 2 TB? Ja tolle Idee. Die ist mir hops gegangen. DANKE "schwebende Sektoren"..



Moment: Dein Argument lautet "ich bin zu geizig, mir ein Laufwerk zu kaufen, also zahlt ihr mir die Alternative"?
Sehr sympathisch.



> Wenn es doch alles so schlimm ist, WARUM sind dann Drosselcoms eigene Internetdienste von der Drossel nicht betroffen? Sind die Bits und Bytes da leicher als andere?


 
Nur Entertain ist ausgenommen und dafür kassiert die Telekom nunmal sowieso schon extra (man könnte es auch umdrehen: Ein "Entertain-Bandweiten-Paket" ist im Entertain-Preis inbegriffen) und konkurriert damit mit Kabelbetreibern, bei denen die Leitung ja auch inklusive ist. Z.B. Videoload dagegen ist nicht ausgenommen.


----------



## Dennisth (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moment: Dein Argument lautet "ich bin zu geizig, mir ein Laufwerk zu kaufen, also zahlt ihr mir die Alternative"?
> Sehr sympathisch.



Nun ich bezahle eine Flat, welche mir durch den Namen ein "unendliches" Volumen garantiert. Natürlich heißt es jetzt nicht, dass ich jeden Monat meine Steam-Bibliothek runterlade, jedoch werden die Spiele nicht kleiner und wenn man sich die neuen Konsolen-"Ports" ansieht, kann man absehen, dass dann 2-3 Spiele ausreichen um die 75 GB Volumen zu verbraten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur Entertain ist ausgenommen und dafür kassiert die Telekom nunmal sowieso schon extra (man könnte es auch umdrehen: Ein "Entertain-Bandweiten-Paket" ist im Entertain-Preis inbegriffen) und konkurriert damit mit Kabelbetreibern, bei denen die Leitung ja auch inklusive ist. Z.B. Videoload dagegen ist nicht ausgenommen.



Es ist aber nicht nur Entertain. Jeglicher Telekom-Traffic ist vom Volumen ausgenommen. Die Telekom möchte aber gerne nochmal extra kassieren. Siehe: Deutsche Telekom: Wenn Youtube zahlt, wird es nicht gedrosselt - Golem.de

Ich kann schon verstehen, dass die etwas gegen die Leute die 700+ GB im Monat verbrauchen machen wollen. Aber dann doch bitte Vertrag kündigen oder eine andere Alternative vorschlagen. Solche Leute dürfen dann gerne einen Business-Tarif bezahlen. 

Diese Drossel wird ja erst der Anfang sein. Was ist, wenn die Telekom dann auf die Idee kommt: "Hey die meisten brauchen doch eh nur 15-20 GB, also setzen wir das Volumen auf 25 GB runter." Die werden die Preise ja nicht nach unten hin anpassen. Ergo gehen wir wieder zurück zu den Volumentarifen. 

Rechnet einfach mal mit Preisen von 10-15 € pro 50 GB Datenvolumen. Die werden dann austesten, wie sehr sich Ihre Kunden "melken" lassen und entsprechend die Preise anpassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Nun ich bezahle eine Flat, welche mir durch den Namen ein "unendliches" Volumen garantiert.



Nö. Die garantiert dir einen konstanten Preis, unabhängig von der Nutzung.



> Es ist aber nicht nur Entertain. Jeglicher Telekom-Traffic ist vom Volumen ausgenommen.


 
Hast du dafür mal eine Quelle/Beispiele? In sämtlichen Meldungen, die ich bislang von der Telekom gesehen habe, waren nur VoIP und IPTV ausgenommen, also Telefon und Entertain. Andere Online-Dienste der Telekom (z.B. Videoload) sind es ausdrücklich nicht.


----------



## Dennisth (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Die garantiert dir einen konstanten Preis, unabhängig von der Nutzung.



Stimmt, aber eine Drossel kommt einer Flat mit Volumen gleich. 1&1 hat sowas ja auch seit Jahren. Die haben für 20 € eine Flat für Wenigsurfer, welche nach 100 GB gedrosselt wird (von 16.000 auf 1.000 kbit/s). Das steht da auch groß daneben  und das finde ich gut so.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du dafür mal eine Quelle/Beispiele? In sämtlichen Meldungen, die ich bislang von der Telekom gesehen habe, waren nur VoIP und IPTV ausgenommen, also Telefon und Entertain. Andere Online-Dienste der Telekom (z.B. Videoload) sind es ausdrücklich nicht.


 
Sicher hier: Deutsche Telekom: Wenn Youtube zahlt, wird es nicht gedrosselt - Golem.de

Betrifft zwar "nur" Youtube, aber die Kernaussage ist leider: Wenn die Contentanbieter wie Youtube, Maxdome usw. nicht zahlen, wird der Verbrauch gezählt bzw. das Volumen wird aufgebraucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber eine Drossel kommt einer Flat mit Volumen gleich. 1&1 hat sowas ja auch seit Jahren. Die haben für 20 € eine Flat für Wenigsurfer, welche nach 100 GB gedrosselt wird (von 16.000 auf 1.000 kbit/s). Das steht da auch groß daneben  und das finde ich gut so.



Die Vermarktung lässt sich sicherlich kritisieren - ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass eine "Flatrate" traditionell einen Anschluss bezeichnet, den man solange nutzen kann, wie man will, ohne dass der Preis steigt. Das gilt auch für die neuen Flat* (*: sie werden beschissen) 



> Sicher hier: Deutsche Telekom: Wenn Youtube zahlt, wird es nicht gedrosselt - Golem.de



?
Ich hatte dich aufgefordert, eine Quelle vorzulegen, die belegt, dass sämtliche Telekom-Internetdienste nicht aufs Volumen angerechnet werden. Dazu steht rein gar nichts in dem Artikel. Der einzige erwähnte Telekom-Dienst ist Entertain und das ist eben nunmal weder technisch noch konzeptionell Internet, sondern ein TV-Anschluss, der statt ner Kabel- die bestehende DSL-Leitung nutzt.



> Betrifft zwar "nur" Youtube, aber die Kernaussage ist leider: Wenn die Contentanbieter wie Youtube, Maxdome usw. nicht zahlen, wird der Verbrauch gezählt bzw. das Volumen wird aufgebraucht.


 
Bzw. umgedreht: Die Anbieter können den Content anstelle ihrer Kunden bezahlen. So verkehrt ist die Idee nicht (nur vollkommen unpraktikabel).


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Warum regt sich jeder so darüber auf? Einfach wechseln und gut ist.. Vor 2016 passiert da eh nichts...  Ich würd mir eher darüber gedanken machen, das es Telekom erlaubt ist, den nutzern aufzudrängen ein Telekom Modem zu kaufen bzw. benutzen. Find ich viel Schlimmer


----------



## Dennisth (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Vermarktung lässt sich sicherlich kritisieren - ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass eine "Flatrate" traditionell einen Anschluss bezeichnet, den man solange nutzen kann, wie man will, ohne dass der Preis steigt. Das gilt auch für die neuen Flat* (*: sie werden beschissen)



 Stimmt 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ?
> Ich hatte dich aufgefordert, eine Quelle vorzulegen, die belegt, dass sämtliche Telekom-Internetdienste nicht aufs Volumen angerechnet werden. Dazu steht rein gar nichts in dem Artikel. Der einzige erwähnte Telekom-Dienst ist Entertain und das ist eben nunmal weder technisch noch konzeptionell Internet, sondern ein TV-Anschluss, der statt ner Kabel- die bestehende DSL-Leitung nutzt.



Sorry hatte den Link vergessen:
IMHO: Die Telekom will Kontrolle über Inhalte im Internet - Golem.de

Damit es auch alle finden hier noch mal das Zitat:


> Denn Spotify, Entertain und VoIP-Telefonie, Dienste, welche die Telekom selbst anbietet, werden von der Drossel nicht erfasst, alles andere aber schon, insbesondere das Streaming von Videos.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bzw. umgedreht: Die Anbieter können den Content anstelle ihrer Kunden bezahlen. So verkehrt ist die Idee nicht (nur vollkommen unpraktikabel).



Das sehe ich auch so, aber die Telekom geht hier nun mal leider den "einfachen" Weg. Ich z. B. wäre gerne bereit für ein Angebot wie hulu oder netflix zu bezahlen, wenn es sowas hier auch in Deutschland geben würde. Nur dieses "Entertain" ist mir mit 40 € im Monat zu teuer 

Allg. sollte die Telekom nicht meckern, denn Sie haben die höhste Grundgebühr ohne, meiner Meinung nach, besonderen Service. Es sieht momentan so aus, als würde die Telekom Gewinnmaximierung betreiben und zwar ausschließlich zu Nachteilen des Kunden. 




Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Warum regt sich jeder so darüber auf? Einfach wechseln und gut ist.. Vor 2016 passiert da eh nichts...  Ich würd mir eher darüber gedanken machen, das es Telekom erlaubt ist, den nutzern aufzudrängen ein Telekom Modem zu kaufen bzw. benutzen. Find ich viel Schlimmer


 
Das schlimme ist ja, dass es in einigen Gebieten leider keine andere Möglichkeit als die Telekom gibt und das sage ich als 1&1 Kunde 

Was den "Modemzwang" angeht: Es ist eine reißerische Meldung und da steckt nur eine Teilwahrheit hinter. Die Telekom oder jeder andere ISP gibt dir ein Modem, meistens aber einen Router mit Modem, vor für welches Sie Support leisten. Beispiel 1&1 -> Du kriegst eine Fritz!Box + Schnellstartcode. 

Wenn du gerne etwas anderes nutzen möchtest, kannst du dies natürlich nutzen, WENN du weißt wie man es konfiguriert. Meistens sind es dann aber Leute die wenig Ahnung haben und dann dem ISP die Schuld geben, weil die was falsch konfiguriert haben und dann z. B. VOIP nicht mehr geht oder Störungen hat.

Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass der ISP die Zugangsdaten rausrückt. Vodafone z. B. Rückt die VOIP-Daten nicht raus und man darf da "suchen"...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Warum regt sich jeder so darüber auf? Einfach wechseln und gut ist.. Vor 2016 passiert da eh nichts...  Ich würd mir eher darüber gedanken machen, das es Telekom erlaubt ist, den nutzern aufzudrängen ein Telekom Modem zu kaufen bzw. benutzen. Find ich viel Schlimmer



Seit wann drängt die Telekom Modems auf? Ich nutze meine Telekom-Leitung derzeit mit nem von Arcor gebrandetem Modem. Die einzige Anforderung ist, dass das Modem die Standards erfüllt. Die wurden zwar mal von der Telekom definiert, sind aber afaik bei allen Anbietern und allen Modems die gleichen.
Einschränkungen kommen erst in Spiel, wenn man sich IP-Telefonie antut. Dann ist das Modem halt zwingend Bestandteil des IAD und somit des Anschlusses. Das ist aber bei anderen Anbietern genauso.




Dennisth schrieb:


> Sorry hatte den Link vergessen:
> IMHO: Die Telekom will Kontrolle über Inhalte im Internet - Golem.de
> 
> Damit es auch alle finden hier noch mal das Zitat:



Ok. Spotify mit Musik on Demand wäre in der Tat ein Problem.



> Allg. sollte die Telekom nicht meckern, denn Sie haben die höhste Grundgebühr ohne, meiner Meinung nach, besonderen Service. Es sieht momentan so aus, als würde die Telekom Gewinnmaximierung betreiben und zwar ausschließlich zu Nachteilen des Kunden.



Also ich kann über den Service der Telekom derzeit nicht meckern. Im Gegenteil.
Über den von O2 und Vodafone dagegen um so mehr. Bei denen funktioniert eigentlich nur das Versenden von Rechnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen. (unabhängig davon, ob es überhaupt etwas zu berechnen gibt)



> Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass der ISP die Zugangsdaten rausrückt. Vodafone z. B. Rückt die VOIP-Daten nicht raus und man darf da "suchen"...


 
O2 übrigens auch und die haben mittlerweile auch den Zugang zu ihren IADs so geschützt, dass man kaum noch rankommt.


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

An der Stelle auch nicht uninteressant: Liberalisierung wird zurückgedreht: Das geheime Gemauschel der Telekom mit der Politik - Digitale Welt - Technologie - Wirtschaftswoche



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit wann drängt die Telekom Modems auf?


 Nicht unbedingt die Telekom, aber es gibt einige Anbieter, die ihren Kunden fest vorkonfigurierte Router aufzwingen. Dagegen gibt es aber mittlerweile von Seiten der Routerhersteller widerstand, da es ihrer Ansicht nach gegen die gesetzlich garantierte freie Wahl der Endegeräte verstößt.


----------



## firewater12 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Die Verbraucherschutzzentrale der Telekom wegen der geplanten DSL-Drosselung abgemahnt. Das Unternehmen sei aufgefordert worden, diese seit dem 2. Mai 2013 geltenden Klauseln wieder aus ihren DSL-Verträgen zu streichen, hieß es am Montag. Den Verbraucherschützern zufolge stelle eine Drosselung der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit auf 384 kbit/s eine “unangemessene Benachteiligung” der Verbraucher dar.


----------



## firewater12 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

Das wäre mal schön, so ein Niederschlag für die Telekom aber wie ich die kenne, werden sie bestimmt bis zum 16ten Einspruch einlegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt die Telekom, aber es gibt einige Anbieter, die ihren Kunden fest vorkonfigurierte Router aufzwingen. Dagegen gibt es aber mittlerweile von Seiten der Routerhersteller widerstand, da es ihrer Ansicht nach gegen die gesetzlich garantierte freie Wahl der Endegeräte verstößt.


 
k.
Wie gesagt: Da ist die Telekom eben eher die löbliche Ausnahme. Bei der bekommt man derzeit sogar noch echte ISDN- oder Analog-Anschlüsse, die überhaupt keinen passend konfiguierten IAD benötigen


----------



## MomentInTime (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Telekom sieht Netzneutralität durch neue Tarife nicht gefährdet, Congstar plant keine Drosselung*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKI0vpsKsoE


----------

